# Breitling emergency



## Docta13 (Nov 18, 2012)

As above really on the lookout for one. Hoping it's an easy thing to buy and the paperwork can be done easily enough?

Thanks guys colin


----------



## deano1956 (Jan 27, 2016)

hi

do you ski off piste? seems to me theses are a very specialised watch! I attach a link ( hope ok mods)to the breitling forum talking about theses & transfer of owner

I agree with a member there

Quote "Don't buy an Emergency unless you really need it. That watch seems to me it has the potential to become a huge and costly liability"

deano

hope helps

http://breitlingsource.com/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?f=1&t=60404


----------



## Docta13 (Nov 18, 2012)

deano1956 said:


> hi
> 
> do you ski off piste? seems to me theses are a very specialised watch! I attach a link ( hope ok mods)to the breitling forum talking about theses & transfer of owner
> 
> ...


 No I do not ski off piste

Yes they are a specialist watch

Yes I'm fully aware if the cost if used incorrectly

Yes I have a valid reason to want one

Cheers colin


----------



## deano1956 (Jan 27, 2016)

Docta13 said:


> No I do not ski off piste
> 
> Yes they are a specialist watch
> 
> ...


 hi

well seems you know what you are getting into, so I hope the link to the breitling forum will help identify any issues buying one , and wish you luck in getting one and hope you never need to use it!  .

deano


----------



## Docta13 (Nov 18, 2012)

deano1956 said:


> hi
> 
> well seems you know what you are getting into, so I hope the link to the breitling forum will help identify any issues buying one , and wish you luck in getting one and hope you never need to use it!  .
> 
> deano


 It may of, if it wasn't a dead link ❎


----------



## deano1956 (Jan 27, 2016)

oh sorry. may not be able to use direct link, however if you copy & paste the link into your browser header it should take you to it!, I just tried it and worked for me, :yes:

deano


----------



## Docta13 (Nov 18, 2012)

Nope it takes me to the breitling page but is no longer available

Either that or Ive got to become a member


----------



## deano1956 (Jan 27, 2016)

ah well I tried, it works for me , it works if I copy & paste into google as well comes up with just one result

sorry if this one does not work either

deano

from the internet

*
The Breitling Watch Source Forums • View topic ... - Breitling Source
*



> breitlingsource.com › ... › Breitling Discussion › Breitling Discussion


----------

